
Danbooru2018: A Large-Scale Crowdsourced and Tagged Anime Illustration Dataset - weinzierl
https://www.gwern.net/Danbooru2018
======
weinzierl
An alpha of the 2019 data set has just been released [1]:

> The alpha release of Danbooru2019 (+358k/425GB; n=3,692,577 total) is now up
> on rsync for testing:

> `rsync --verbose --recursive rsync://78.46.86.149:873/danbooru2019/
> ./danbooru2019/`

[1]
[https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1214988817867911172](https://twitter.com/gwern/status/1214988817867911172)

~~~
gwern
Danbooru2019 is now officially released:
[https://www.gwern.net/Danbooru2019](https://www.gwern.net/Danbooru2019)

